# SOLD IN THE FOR SALE SECTION



## garyv6 (Jul 24, 2010)

Christ i ain't the most technically minded by a long shot, & am happy to admit it but FFS if you sell something in the for sale section even i have worked out that you can delete your post. :roll:

Why the fuck do the mongs/tards put sold next to the title ??

There are 6 of these dumb fuck ads on the first page alone with sold on them at the time of typing....un fucking believable (Victor Meldrew)

Just fucking delete your post & stop clogging the section up.

Am i alone ?

Feel better now, that's the point of this place, thank God it's here. :lol:


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Errr how about the rules :roll: :roll:

I would expect most mongs/tards to read them before posting :lol: :lol:

Forum rules
Any post(s) breaking the rules below will result in removal of the post, or if a repeat offender, their account will be disabled. The rules, last updated 16/07/09, are:

1. No commercial advertising (Current TT Forum Sponsors ARE allowed) - Commercial adverts will be removed. If you wish to advertise on the forum please contact Jae
2. This is not an auction website, so a price (and postage costs) must be clearly outlined in the initial post. If it's 'collection only', please state the region the item is to be collected from.
3. It's recommended that you do not place your phone number here, ask for contact from buyers via email or PM on this board.
4. Please do not link to an eBay item unless you are the seller. The eBay item you have for sale which you are linking to must also be TT related.
5. When your item is sold please edit the title of your thread to display **SOLD**
6. Anybody found to have ripped off/conned a ******** member will have all access to the forum blocked. Full details will also be passed onto the Police/Solicitors if required by law.


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Editing the thread to politely put Sold or even Pending Payment, does not bump it back to the top so makes no difference.

It also gives sellers of similar items an idea of a realistic price to ask :wink:


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Bet the LUPO forum doesnt have mongs/tards :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## garyv6 (Jul 24, 2010)

Well i'll admit that bit of egg on my face there 

but then in the interests of enlightenment why :?:

What purpose does this serve?

Also, the rules never stated anything for years about hooky watches until someone pointed it out several times as well as e bay links sometimes thing need to move with the times & change

At the end of the day thats the complete opposite to what most other car forums for sale sections do & that get clogged up with pointless ads, if its sold its sold no point having thead anymore simple as

Again this is the only forum where people can list items individually rather than group all the stuff together this clogs up space, pushes people ads onto the next page where not always seen/noted by people & there's no need for it.

I expect there will be something hidden about that one that you will be bringing to my attention as well so i have a large plate with some words on it ready with a knife & fork for the reply

But then I will just say this it seems that the entire classifieds does the opposite of what other forums do so now you mention it, it makes pefect sense.


----------



## garyv6 (Jul 24, 2010)

You seem to like Lupo bashing at the end of the day Club Lupo has a moderator to control the section called Treblet he doesn't take any shit & an ad will be locked straight away or removed within minutes of a post same rules apply you bulk post not individual as well as what is called bumping that T3RBO refers to.

I don't just belong to Club Lupo either.

Also anyone who does fleece another member the mods get involved this is very rare as we all know & respect each other we don't go round dissing peoples cars or just trying to wind people up if you do you get supended for 24 hours

If you don't learn your lesson from suspenions you will be banned.

Also, there are many other moderators on there as well that see to it all the ads are properley sorted we all knew about Paul Woodward apologies to skitty as it sounded really painful & was well out of order but he was locked down & shut down from operating.

A warning was sent out & this has happened before no-one from club lupo got burned by him.


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Not at all ..... I love the Lupo a true design classic which will be talked about for years to come :wink:


----------



## garyv6 (Jul 24, 2010)

I am glad that you said that as sometimes the written word can come accross a bit wrong & can be taken the wrong way/misinterpretted.

Still being fairly new to this forum & the fact that I won't always get everything right can be a bit overwhelming & sometimes makes you think twice before posting, everyone has to start somewhere.

At Club Lupo We also like to push the boundaries in the modding world a well known member John aka Casper has well over 200bhp in his Lupo & an even better friend of mine who I have known for many years & raced with & still see socially is Ian Birch who dropped a VR6 2.9 into a Lupo M6DUB many years back.

Ian is a legend in VAG world having worked with Jim at Awesome then starting Dubsport working with my friends at Blueflame in development & then starting Pipewerx, now he does the bikes Jeff does the cars.

Although if you search Lupo on the net you will see we are tame compared to our Dutch & German rivals who have packed a W12 with 1000 bhp & nitrous into their Loops.

My Loop is maintained by a Porsche Specialist whose technician is one of my best friends & skills are beyond reproach with development/input from Awesome & Pipewerx with a 0-60 of 6.5 a top whack of 135 mph. (where speed permits)

Got that line from Jeff when he told me he'd done 170mph in his R32 (nice motor)

Anyway this isn't a Lupo forum & I respect that

BTW I am only 2 posts of you 185 v 1852 :wink:


----------



## Tangerine Knight (Jul 25, 2010)

im one of the mongs

i put sold as per the rules next to my add

never thought of removing really, did not see the need as if it says sold


----------



## garyv6 (Jul 24, 2010)

I know i have been re-educated 

I have already admitted that

The clue was put in bold in case I missed that as well.


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

I have to agree Gary that it would be just as easy to remove the advert as it is to change to sold.

The points made about it potentially being helpful to others to see what things get advertised for has some validity, however as there is no visible communication on for sale threads, no one is going to know what it actually sold for.

Charlie


----------



## garyv6 (Jul 24, 2010)

This was one of the things I was going to point out at the end of the day as a thread is a thread & can take many directions, as hopefully this one is.

I don't want to keep banging on about the rules saying sold to me I think as I have said this is serves no purpose & is somewhat outdated, it's sold so that's it end of, delete the ad.

Prime example someone sold a set of H&R spring on here recently for £80.00 that didn't help anyone trying to sell a set of H&R springs as these were powder coated as well & mega cheap I missed them as I would have been happy to pay £120.00 for em that's 50% more than they went for with them being £195.00 new & not powder coated along comes the next man with a set wanting a few quid more how do you compete with that?

Someone can then refer to the previous ad, had this done to me recently & it depends on how much you have in something as to how much you need back for it.

This is only my opinion we will never know what something gets sold for.

As stated in other posts I have read on this forum some people want nearly the money back they paid for a used item take for example an armrest it makes me howl with laughter when I see them sell for £125.00 posted used

I bought mine new in a box delivered from Forge for the same money.

But as also stated it is down to the seller what they want for an item & if people are daft enough to pay it then so be it, their money their choice.

Also, I have enquired about many items having used the search system on the for sale thread never had so much as a reply saying not available or sorry mate its been sold yet the ads are live? To me these ads are a waste of time & space

Point I was making as well I listed a load of tyres on here dirt cheap in a bulk itemised listing if I had done what I have seen done before & again recently listed them individually then this would have been 25 items that would have pushed other ads over the page.

In this case it could have been Charlie's ad or your own ad listed 2 mins before mine & because people don't look or know how to use the forum (of which I am a case in point, proved) then they won't see the other ads or bother to look they only see what's in front of them this isn't fair to other members selling items & again IMO this shouldn't be allowed other forums the ad is locked a message posted saying 24 hours to comply or ads will be removed when this happens.

If no-body ever speak up then nothing changes.

I hammered the fake snide watch thing in this very forum as well as reported the lot of them for some time as I did not think it was ethical, Jamman also picked up on that to in this section & things changed.= result

Sometimes it takes a new broom to sweep clean or a fresh pair of eyes to look at something question it & all for the greater good which in a reverse sought of way is what I was & am trying to do here, ok not everyone will always agree but to me the points are valid & sensible.


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

garyv6 said:


> Well i'll admit that bit of egg on my face there


Don't fret it. I'm sure it made us all laugh :lol:


----------



## Tangerine Knight (Jul 25, 2010)

gary,

i have to agree with you re the prices of some items ,there are some classics where items on ebay have been sold for peanuts then they have appeared on here they have even used same photo from ebay when they bought the item

secondly i have lost count the amount of times i have pm someone re an item never to hear back some of them have been quite established members

i sold the bumper with all the grilles for £150 i could have seperated them, whats the point of being greedy all i wanted was to recoup some money back as i had to buy new lower grilles from audi preston for the v6 one i have got


----------



## garyv6 (Jul 24, 2010)

Just sold some tyres in the for sale section.

I have annoted the ad with sold just to ensure that i comply & for future reference for other users (good boy Gary, I can hear you all saying).

All totally pointless IMO but i have done it..........I am one stubborn mule :lol:

G


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

wd gary............on following ttoc rules sozz meant ttf rules doh my typo at times m8


----------



## oceans7 (Oct 20, 2009)

Seriously?
Is this the kind of shit people worry about? Maybe people should put SOLD and add SO DON'T BOTHER WASTING YOUR FUCKING TIME LOOKING AT THIS ADVERT, I COULD HAVE DELETED IT, BUT FELT, UPON REFLECTION, THAT IF I DID IT WOULD NOT ALLOW PEOPLE TO MOAN ABOUT IT IN THE FLAME ROOM,THEREFORE, I HAVE JUST ADDED THIS LOAD OF BOLLOCKS TO MY ADVERT INSTEAD.

:?


----------



## garyv6 (Jul 24, 2010)

Sorry not with

The thread is somewhat lengthy & i have already admitted that i have got it wrong & done something about it, not sure if you have had all the time to read the thread but i will hold my hand up when i get something wrong, which i have already done.

I'll be honest I thought this thread/rant was dead as I have said i have now started doing the same & fallen into line, in fact i have done this twice now with 2 items i have sold but still maintain it would be better if the ad once sold is removed.

To me this section is just a tongue in cheek place where you can have a bit of a laugh & i for one can laugh at myself, please don't take it personally it wasn't meant that way & apologies if it was, I say this beacuse caps lock is on so presume you are upset/shouting?

I left the post up as thought it would just be funny to read as i have clearly got it wrong as i said straight away 'Well i'll admit that bit of egg on my face there'

If you want i can try & delete it but at the end of the day its just a post & it's me that looks a bit daft.

Life is to short to fall out with people, it was never meant seriously it was just an expression of my opinion but at the time i didn't know any different, now I do, simple as.

Regards

Gary


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

I have to admit I quite enjoy Lupo Gazs somewhat wordy (at times) ramblings and at the end of the day everyone is entitled to an opinion :wink:

Peace, Love, Respect and all that PC crap

James


----------



## garyv6 (Jul 24, 2010)

Nowt but thorough mate

(4 words that do ya ?)

p.s couldn't agree more & big group hug......stop


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

jamman said:


> I have to admit I quite enjoy Lupo Gazs somewhat wordy (at times) ramblings and at the end of the day everyone is entitled to an opinion :wink:
> 
> Peace, Love, Respect and all that PC crap
> 
> James


Shut it you bloody airy fairy muntpig :roll: :-* :lol:

Charlie


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Charlie said:


> jamman said:
> 
> 
> > I have to admit I quite enjoy Lupo Gazs somewhat wordy (at times) ramblings and at the end of the day everyone is entitled to an opinion :wink:
> ...


bring it on twotface and while you are at it go to the fecking post office x x


----------



## Tangerine Knight (Jul 25, 2010)

gary,

i think you should get your hair shirt out and wear it with pride , to prove you really are repentent


----------

